# My first Flynts!!!!!!!!!!



## SENC (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for the poor cell phone pic, but knew I'd get rightly roasted without at least one... I promise a better pic early next week when I get home and to a real camera.

At any rate, Robert and I have been talking for a while, and my knives came in today and they are AWESOME!!!! A damascus folder and the other has a beautiful, burly rosewood handle.

Thanks, Robert!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

man those are nice!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does that folder have M3 handles?

And what is the finish on the wood? Really SWEET!!!!




Scott (inquiring minds have to know) B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 1, 2013)

As the owner of a Flynt I can appreciate your level of appreciation... Congratulations. 
Awesome knives Robert!
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow! Those are nice!


----------



## SENC (Nov 4, 2013)

I need to work on photographing knives... these are better pics, though they still don't do Robert's creations the justice they deserve.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/IMG_20131104_194114_zps87e874c6.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/IMG_20131104_194255_zps2c29162b.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 4, 2013)

Robert - Excellent work. I'm still in love with that folder. Please let us know when you start making more. 
Henry - Nice addition to your collection.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, Scott. It is a great weight and great size... feels perfect in both pocket and hand... and won't be in a collection but in everyday use - and the sheathed knife a regular in the woods with me.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> As the owner of a Flynt I can appreciate your level of appreciation... Congratulations.
> Awesome knives Robert!
> Scott


 Thanks Scott, When I can get caught up on my fixed blades I'll try to get some folders made. Got my self in a fix for christmas. Almost all the hunting knives I have left are spoken for and this is the time of the year I like to slow down to do some hunting and fishing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 7, 2013)

First class all the way. Henry, it's nice to know they will be used.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Nov 10, 2013)

His work is absolutely top notch as they pics show. Beautiful work Robert, enjoy them Henry, those are keepers for sure!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2013)

Henry, sense you have been so careless today with the folder- I think it would be a wise decision to send it to me for safe keeping- watch cha think!!!!!!!!! Damn those are nice again!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2013)

I figure the odds of me finding that knife this afternoon in freshly mowed 6 acre field was 1 in a million... heckuva lot better odds than me seeing it again if it got in any of my WB-brethren's hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2013)

SENC said:


> I figure the odds of me finding that knife this afternoon in freshly mowed 6 acre field was 1 in a million... heckuva lot better odds than me seeing it again if it got in any of my WB-brethren's hands.




So I guess that means a definite negatory!!!!!


----------

